# Is this true about Dubai?



## regina (May 10, 2009)

I have heard some one say if you get deported for whatever reason you will never be allowed back into the country/city. Is this really true?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

regina said:


> I have heard some one say if you get deported for whatever reason you will never be allowed back into the country/city. Is this really true?



True... can also apply for the rest of the GCC.



.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

False,

Depends on what you're charged with, lifetime bans for sex and drugs offences, 6-12 month bans for most others.

And contrary to popular belief it is NOT Gcc wide, only in the country where the criminal offence was committed.

FACT


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> False,
> 
> Depends on what you're charged with, lifetime bans for sex and drugs offences, 6-12 month bans for most others.
> 
> ...


but would I be right in saying that if you are wanted in the UAE and you fly through other GCC states then you will be arrested and sent to the UAE???

its the common cause of concern of all those who did a legger with those big loans

.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That's a different issue mate, it's being deported that was the OPs question. Whether or not a bank would or could be bothered to chase you is a different question. I would suggest that the answer is probably no, because an old friend of mine left here 2 years ago with some serious debt (AED300k+), he's working in Doha, same name, same passport....


----------



## regina (May 10, 2009)

what happens when someone has tuberculosis? i hear you MAY OR MAY NOT be deported? is it worth getting a lawyer to fight the deportation?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

sorry wrong post and it wouldnt let me delete it ...... or maybe it has !?!?!?!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> That's a different issue mate, it's being deported that was the OPs question. Whether or not a bank would or could be bothered to chase you is a different question. I would suggest that the answer is probably no, because an old friend of mine left here 2 years ago with some serious debt (AED300k+), he's working in Doha, same name, same passport....


Hi Andy ... this situation may well have changed, I tried to find the article but couldnt! but there was a big piece in one of the UK Sundays recently interviewing people who had been employed as "debt collectors" and they were apparently going after some people who had already let dubia but left the debts behind them....trouble is there are probably so many of them it would take years to chase them all down - and people who left two years ago probably arent even on the radar and more debts were likely to have been wiped clean by the lenders at that time.
I know that here in Spain more and more banks and lenders are "following" defaulters out of Spain back to the UK .....


----------



## jeepers (Jan 18, 2011)

*Enquiry*



Andy Capp said:


> That's a different issue mate, it's being deported that was the OPs question. Whether or not a bank would or could be bothered to chase you is a different question. I would suggest that the answer is probably no, because an old friend of mine left here 2 years ago with some serious debt (AED300k+), he's working in Doha, same name, same passport....


Dear Andy i have left only 30,000 Dirahm worth of Credit card and the ADCB appointed some debt collector agency to locate and find me what to do? Could i make silent and welcome them actually i am still living in GCC advice me.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

if you can pay it back pay it back

Alternate option
You do the crime you do the time


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

jeepers said:


> Dear Andy i have left only 30,000 Dirahm worth of Credit card and the ADCB appointed some debt collector agency to locate and find me what to do? Could i make silent and welcome them actually i am still living in GCC advice me.



Pay the debt, manage your financial committments and stop making it difficult on the rest of us.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

jeepers said:


> Dear Andy i have left only 30,000 Dirahm worth of Credit card and the ADCB appointed some debt collector agency to locate and find me what to do? Could i make silent and welcome them actually i am still living in GCC advice me.


if the info you posted is correct (i strongly doubt it though...), you're a local and so the laws apply differently.

yet, i'd say "uae" and "canada" indicated as places of origin and current residency respectively are pure inventions.

why people would lie about where they are from or where they are now is beyond my comprehension...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some shocking things I found out about Qatar and Qatari nationals. Many of them handling loans from several banks to live beyond their means. In some cases they are pursued and imprisoned but others are let off (guess it depends on how much and how often they've done it). They even commit insurance fraud, take loans out to buy cars, wreck them to get the cash! Guess it happens everywhere but it's become epidemic there now!

Wonder if they're doing the same here? Wouldn't be surprised if they do.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

jeepers said:


> Dear Andy i have left only 30,000 Dirahm worth of Credit card and the ADCB appointed some debt collector agency to locate and find me what to do? Could i make silent and welcome them actually i am still living in GCC advice me.


Pay your debt.

Sorry but we're not going to give you any advice here on how to get out of your debt. Well I hope no one does. Come back to your country and pay your debt.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

regina said:


> I have heard some one say if you get deported for whatever reason you will never be allowed back into the country/city. Is this really true?


Regina... nobody's asked the obvious... what did you do, (or do you plan on doing)?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

And yet another obvious question, if you were deported after a short stay in prison why the hell would you want to come back?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> That's a different issue mate, it's being deported that was the OPs question. Whether or not a bank would or could be bothered to chase you is a different question. I would suggest that the answer is probably no, because an old friend of mine* left here 2 years ago with some serious debt (AED300k+), he's working in Doha, same name, same passport*....


A + + h o l e !

No wonder most every one else bleeds here from time to time ! I really hope they catch up with* "your old friend" *one day ! ... :boxing:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> And yet another obvious question, if you were deported after a short stay in prison why the hell would you want to come back?


re this thread ..... Always been an advocate of do the crime pay the time but I also had to laugh at this one ..... I'm leaving early May and shore as hell I don't ever want to come back !!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> re this thread ..... Always been an advocate of do the crime pay the time but I also had to laugh at this one ..... I'm leaving early May and shore as hell I don't ever want to come back !!!


We will miss you and mrs f/happy.
Another send off party........???????


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

PAY YOUR DEBTS. 

Don't live the American collapsed real state dream: borrow from your equity and live like a king! once it falls you will have to shore it up and guess what you cannot.

I would try (if I were the GCC countries) to come up with some sort of agreement amongst themselves. I would try at least with GCC countries to start with since all share almost the same working permit criteria and share similar economic/ labour conditions.

The other countries to follow suit would be India and Pakistan. We have millions here. I would also try with UK.

It is outrageous the thought that some people come over here to make money (the country accepts you); make debt (choices and the person took the risk- market conditions) and flee? It is alright if you want to avoid jail, but pay your debts when you can.

Thinking that you can start fresh because you are back home and no one is going to touch you is simply taking things for granted.

I know I am being harsh, but when I put myself in the countrymen shoes I think they are right. Banks will hire people to collect money from those who ran away. Remember; for Banks, the ones who fled represent a total loss of their money. If they find you and make the proper legal proceedings they can go after you in your home country, but they would do that if and only if there are enough cases and $$$ to justify

If banks were more organized.......

pay your debts..always if you can


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> A + + h o l e !
> 
> No wonder most every one else bleeds here from time to time ! I really hope they catch up with* "your old friend" *one day ! ... :boxing:


I did say an "old friend" and was specifically using an individual I know to answer the question asked.

FYI, because my friend was able to get a better job, he has since been back to Dubai after agreeing a full settlement with the bank.

Sometimes it's not what you say, but what you don't....

I don't condone it, but I would rather pay any debts I had in UAE (not that I have any) from a position of employment in another country, the other option is not ideal, but is done because it's the only way the banks believe they can get the debt back - they need to secure a prosecution, then they can get the debt back via insurance (for credit cards/loans etc.).

Don't tar everyone with the same brush Mr. Faten, not everyone is really "doing a runner".


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

regina said:


> what happens when someone has tuberculosis? i hear you MAY OR MAY NOT be deported? is it worth getting a lawyer to fight the deportation?


Is this a fact? I am quiet suprised by this....Is this reason for being deported common? and is there any other illness that would cause a deportation?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Danielle89 said:


> Is this a fact? I am quiet suprised by this....Is this reason for being deported common? and is there any other illness that would cause a deportation?


TB, hepatitus etc. quite a few actually.

Crazy, considering there are aids "cities" (basically walled camps) provided for locals near abu dhabi, cos aids is so rampant amongst locals here.


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Andy Capp said:


> TB, hepatitus etc. quite a few actually.
> 
> Crazy, considering there are aids "cities" (basically walled camps) provided for locals near abu dhabi, cos aids is so rampant amongst locals here.


Aids Cities...how strange. Suppose it's not really something you hear about whilst on the tour bus though...

So basically - if you go to hospital with an illness and it turns out to be say, swine flu you run the risk of being deported? Are you allowed back into the country once you are all healed?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Danielle89 said:


> Aids Cities...how strange. Suppose it's not really something you hear about whilst on the tour bus though...
> 
> So basically - if you go to hospital with an illness and it turns out to be say, swine flu you run the risk of being deported? Are you allowed back into the country once you are all healed?


Not with hepatitus, cos it's still in your blood, dunno about swine flu.

(for cities read glorified army camps)!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Sports City, Motor City, Festival City, AIDS City, it's certainly got a ring to it, that's for sure.


----------

